# Please help if you have the knowledge



## paulm270582 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, i am after some help, what i would like to do is edit some pictures/photos on the computer.  What i want to do is stretch part of the pics so i can exagerate them to make them humerous, if that makes sense.  If anybody knows what software i need to do this please let me know thanks.

paul


----------



## eminart (Apr 16, 2008)

There are lots of photo editing software that will do that. It just depends on how much you want to spend. Photoshop is the obvious first choice, but it's pretty expensive, especially for the newer versions. There's a free software available online. It's called "the gimp". I've never used it personally, but it seems to be pretty popular with people who don't need photoshop or want to spend the money for it. I suggest you try that one, if all you want to do is distort some photos. 

Here's a link: http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

p.s. I have no idea if this software has a tool or feature for stretching, but I assume it does.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2008)

'Liquify' is the tool in photoshop...but a lot of image programs have something similar.


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Filter > Liquify is the one to use in photoshop, in my opinion it's the best one  It's so funny lol!


----------

